# Necesito  con el puerto paralelo para conectar...



## Victor (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y veran tengo un problema con el puerto paralelo y es el siguiente.. :

He leido mucostemas acerca de como conectar motores dc y leds al puerto paralelo y he decidido intentarlo.. veran .. descargue unos programas q decian ofrecer la siguiente funcion: al activar la salida en el programa la salida deseada pasara de 0v a 4.5 o 5v ..en fin.. lo que quiero aclarar es q me ayuden porq en mi caso antes de q yo active el programa bien sea este activado o desactivado la salida en el programa siempre tengo en todas las salidas 4.5v indiferentemente de q active o desactive el programa queria ver si ustedes me podian ayudar..
Gracias de antemano.. Salu2


----------



## aguabba (Sep 4, 2008)

hola... si tenes windows XP el puerto paralelo esta BLOQUEADO.... para desbloqueralo tenes q usar un porgramita...

aca te lo dejo... solo tenes q ejecutarlo.. apenas se abre ya lo debloquea, y ademas podes activar las salidas q qieras para probar... y ver el estado de las entradas... fijate q la direccion del puerto sea la correcta

saludos... suertte...

espero q te sirva


----------



## mabauti (Sep 4, 2008)

NO utilices el puerto paralelo directamente, podrias dañarlo. Te recomiendo usar buffers o reforzadores, un ejemplo sería este:


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2008)

aguabba dijo:
			
		

> hola... si tenes windows XP el puerto paralelo esta BLOQUEADO.... para desbloqueralo tenes q usar un porgramita...
> 
> aca te lo dejo... solo tenes q ejecutarlo.. apenas se abre ya lo debloquea, y ademas podes activar las salidas q qieras para probar... y ver el estado de las entradas... fijate q la direccion del puerto sea la correcta
> 
> ...



Veras amigo este programa ya lo tengo y utilizo el problema esta en que las 8 salidas del puerto siempre estan activas..
 y sin tomar en cuenta lo q haga con este programa las salidas estan siempre activas..a ver si me pueden ayudar..


----------



## Tratante (Dic 29, 2008)

Cual es la direccion base de tu impresora?

Buscala en la ventana "Propiedades de Puerto de impresora (LPTx)"  x=1, 2... segun el numero de puertos para impresora que tienes en tu PC.

saludos !


----------

